# Beautiful Day For A Bath



## eugene13 (Nov 12, 2016)

The yellow one is Gypsy, she's 13 and has caratacts, the black is Kuma, he's 6 and is an athlete, the one in the red shorts is me, I get almost as wet as the dogs.  Beautiful weather, 70 degrees in November, snow predicted by Thursday.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 12, 2016)

The picture of Kuma has gotta be photo-shopped. It is common knowledge that it is impossible to get a dog to sit in a tub of water (unless you sit on the dog).


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 14, 2016)

not photo shopped, stoned on lavender dog shampoo


----------



## wlburton (Nov 14, 2016)

My late springer spaniel, Brownie, would have been in that tub before I even had it filled.  She liked being in water more than being out!  She once swam over a mile alongside a canoe we were paddling in.

Bill Burton


----------



## davidh (Nov 15, 2016)

GERMAN SHEPARD loves her old bathtub.  brings the frisbee in with her. . . .


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 15, 2016)

Man, I need a dog like one of those. After bath time I am wetter & stink worse than the dog.

PS eugene13 - I didn't notice the red shorts. I thought you had white pants on!


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 15, 2016)

My German Shepherd loves the water too. But he also loves to roll in the dirt when he gets out. He gets washed inside the garage and fully dried before he hits the yard nowadays.


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 15, 2016)

Us redheads don't tan well, last time i sunburned my legs, about 40 years ago, i swelled up real bad and nearly went to the hospital


----------



## dave_r_1 (Nov 15, 2016)

My Weimaraner generally walks around puddles.  She is not a fan of water...

(changed "about" to "around")


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 15, 2016)

Gypsy loves the water but hates a bath, Kuma loves the water and a bath, his favorite thing is to jump off the dock


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 16, 2016)

That would have been my dogs - love water but hate baths. Try giving a 120lb Malamute a bath when he didn't want one! But then try to keep him out of the water when he wanted to swim.


----------



## Reeltor (Nov 16, 2016)

All of this talk of dogs and the love of water reminded me about a house we rented back in the '80's.  Our wiener dog found a nice sunny spot on the dock to take a nap.  The Irish Setter comes along and nudges the dachshund into the water and jumps in on top of her.  Funny thing is that neither dog was particularly fond of deep water.
The setter liked to fish or trout, he'd stand in a trout stream with his head under water and snatch a (small) fish as it swam by.  Throw it in the air and swallow it whole.

Thanks for the memories


----------

